# [powerpc] iBook G4 USB Boot issues



## ric96 (Jun 5, 2019)

I have a ibook G4 that doesn't have a working cd drive :/
I am using the current build's memstick image, latest as of posting this thead.
I am getting an "Invalid Memory Access" while after the kernel gets loaded so i'm guessing before execution.
I have tried multiple OS including OpenBSD, many linux distros old and new. all boot.
Going as far back as FreeBSD 9 doesn't help either :/
Adding a screenshot of the error: https://i.redd.it/0ypv6vmi63231.jpg


----------



## mark_j (Jun 7, 2019)

What image are you using? You wouldn't be using the 64bit version?
I take it you're using:


			https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/powerpc/powerpc/ISO-IMAGES/12.0/FreeBSD-12.0-RELEASE-powerpc-memstick.img


----------

